# can apprentice license holder purchase a deer permit?



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone knew if its legal for an apprentice license holder to purchase a deer permit in Ohio? Thanks for response.


----------



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

My daughter bought hers last year, she just has to hunt with me.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

mdwbassmaster said:


> Was wondering if anyone knew if its legal for an apprentice license holder to purchase a deer permit in Ohio? Thanks for response.


What's an apprentice license holder? I am wanting to get started hunting. I am going out next weekend with a seasoned vet to hopefully learn somethin. I won't be actually hunting, he'll be the only one with a bow. Do I need a license? He's in Colorado right now elk hunting so I've not had a chance to ask him this but this thread got my wheels turning upstairs. Thx.


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

bought her deer permit or apprentice license? Thanks


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Hooker look on ODNR's website for a description, But its for beginners giving them a chance to see if hunting is something they want to pursue. You can purchase for up to 3 years and then you must take the hunter safety course


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> What's an apprentice license holder? I am wanting to get started hunting. I am going out next weekend with a seasoned vet to hopefully learn somethin. I won't be actually hunting, he'll be the only one with a bow. Do I need a license? He's in Colorado right now elk hunting so I've not had a chance to ask him this but this thread got my wheels turning upstairs. Thx.


I don't think so, but I'm not absolutely sure for Ohio. I am absolutely sure for PA. Over there, anyone accompanying a licensed hunter to observe and learn does not need a license. I'd look at the website (www.wildohio.com). Or, go to a store that sells hunting license and ask for a rule book. They'll just hand you one, it's no big deal. In it are the phone numbers of all the county Game Protectors. You can call them and ask.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

SMBHooker said:


> What's an apprentice license holder? I am wanting to get started hunting. I am going out next weekend with a seasoned vet to hopefully learn somethin. I won't be actually hunting, he'll be the only one with a bow. Do I need a license? He's in Colorado right now elk hunting so I've not had a chance to ask him this but this thread got my wheels turning upstairs. Thx.


The only reason you should have to buy a license is if YOU will be carrying a hunting weaponin the woods..or if you are AIDING or HELPING to take the game.. then you need a license..guys doing deer drives get in trouble on this every year...the guys that are walking through the woods, pushing deer for shooters think they don't need a license if they don't have a weapon...they do need one


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes they can buy a deer tag and yes if the apprentice is going to hunt deer they need a deer tag. The adult has to be with the apprentice and no the adult can not have a firearm. The adult is only to supervise. I did this with my son to get him started. We hunted deer and turkey and chased some pheasants. To get him interested. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Rivergetter said:


> Yes they can buy a deer tag and yes if the apprentice is going to hunt deer they need a deer tag. The adult has to be with the apprentice *and no the adult can not have a firearm*. The adult is only to supervise. I did this with my son to get him started. We hunted deer and turkey and chased some pheasants. To get him interested.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That would only apply during the youth season.

The supervising hunter of a apprentice hunter can carry a weapon and hunt also.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_accompany.aspx

Yes a apprentice hunter can purchase a deer tag and as the supervisor may also hunt but you must maintain the requirements of "accompany" while the apprentice is hunting.

I started my DIL hunting deer in this manner.


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Lundy if I take my son youth gun season he is legally able to shoot a deer after buying a permit? I wouldn't be allowed to carry a firearm during youth gun season, so he would carry the whole time? thanks hot response 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, your son with a apprentice license (youth) and a deer tag can hunt deer with you as his supervisor. ONLY he can carry a gun and hunt DURING THE YOUTH DEER SEASON. You must accompany him at all times. 

_*All youth hunting opportunities (except the youth waterfowl hunting season) are available to any hunters that possess a valid youth hunting license. All young hunters participating in youth hunts, regardless of age, must be accompanied by a non-hunting adult. A non-hunting adult is any person (a hunting license is not required) age 18 or older who accompanies the young hunter to and from the field and is present with the young hunter while the young hunter is engaged in hunting. The non-hunting adult may not possess any hunting implements.

Accompany means to go along with another person while staying within a distance from the person that enables uninterrupted, unaided visual and auditory communications.
*_


----------



## mdwbassmaster (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks Lundy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

